# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  тематические оригинальные призы для конкурсов

## optimistka17

Обычно, на свадьбу я даю молодым списочек того,что они должны купить(расходные материалы+призы) Говорю им Если купите зажигалку,ручку, то у  народа вряд ли настроение улучштся. А вот если я вручу победителю погремушку или мыльные пузыри, то взрослые мужики радуются, что дети малые ..Мужики тут же пузыри пускают ,в дудочки гудят, погремушками гремят...На носу корпоративы, а уж они-то не любят по магазинам бегать.Хотят,чтоб я купила. Да я и не против... Постараюсь выбрать,что поинтереснее... Хотелось бы ,чтоб приз был не какой-то, а под тему, под конкурс. Поделитесь опытом:Какие призы у вас шли на ура?Что вызывало наибольший восторг?

----------


## maknata

Я люблю брелки - для ключей, для мобилок : мелкое и разнообразное! А уж как обыграть можно!  Были у меня брелки-куколки. Одному мужчине я вручила со словами " Вы честно заслужили этот подарок - женщину вашей мечты!" и вручаю ему эту крошечную куколку. Надо сказать что Бог этого мужчину ростом не обидел - я на шпильках ему в пуп дышала и смотрела на него как на небоскрёб. Он  взял эту куколку и начал её пристально рассматривать. Я ему :" Да не смотрите, что она такая маленькая - будете кормить хорошо - может она ещё под два метра вымахает!" Так он её потом ради хохмы весь вечер "кормил" из ложечки и через каждый час сообщал -"Она выросла на полмилиметра!":biggrin: 
Сейчас мног брелков - мышек, для новогодних корпоративок кажись самое то. А ещё недавно на распродаже обнаружила чудненькие брелки для мобилок- связочка шариков и звёздочек, которые так прикольно звенят при малейшем движении.
Ещё на ура идут всевозможные заколочки для волос - их тут же цепляют себе на голову!:biggrin: 
 Однажды работала день сельхозработника в селе... Там хозяин, дабы подлизаться к селянам на призы не поскупился - самый дешовый приз был - двухлитровая бутылка пива...Остальное - то вазы, то часы настенные, то наборы посуды... Работать с такими призами, если честно, было некомфортно - видели бы вы глаза тех кто проиграл... :Tu:

----------


## optimistka17

А я вот брелки не люблю.:mad:  Они маленькие,неприметненькие,их издалека не разглядеть. :Tu:   Вручишь такой ежели без комментария, то у тех,кто сидит подальше ощущение, что я пятачек в руку сунула :Aga:

----------


## maknata

> Вручишь такой ежели без комментария,


 А я любительница поболтать:biggrin: Без коментария ни один приз не вручаю)))

----------


## optimistka17

Дак и я поболтать любитель, как ты ,наверно, поняла. Но еще я любитель массовых конкурсов. Вот ,например, вначале объявлю танцевальный марафон Чем больше народа выйдет,тем лучше.А чтоб на танцполе остались и не разбежались ,стремлюсь сразу после марафона вручить призы. Вот тут бы чего-то веселого...:tongue:  :061:   Чтоб и дешево, и сердито.Что?

----------


## Berkut

О! Танцевальный марафон и мы проводим. 
Как правило у нас участвуют 14 пар.
Всегда идёт на ура. 
Подборку делал основательно. Фрагмент есть на нашем сайте Тамада-ЛВ.
Мы можем обменяться треками?

А призы мы вручаем всем парам. 
Есть такие шоколадные медали. Вернее внутри они шоколадные. Ну знаете из детства шоколадные медальки? Сейчас они продаются в любых магазинах, где есть сладости. 
Медали вешаются на ленты. И всё! Заканчивается марафон и все награждаются медалями. Лес рук.
Участники марафона всю свадьбу их носят. И со стороны нарядно и всем весело:)

----------


## maknata

> сразу после марафона вручить призы. Вот тут бы чего-то веселого...  Чтоб и дешево, и сердито.Что?


А я опять со своими брелками:tongue:  - брелки-фонарики в форме сердечек, и комент - типа такой марафон может выдержать не каждое сердце, поэтому всем участникам выдаём запасные! И вручаешь включеными эти фонарики:wink:

----------


## Ильич

Очень инт


> О! Танцевальный марафон и мы проводим. 
> Как правило у нас участвуют 14 пар.
> Всегда идёт на ура. 
> Подборку делал основательно. Фрагмент есть на нашем сайте Тамада-ЛВ.
> Мы можем обменяться треками?


Очень интересное предложение. Есть что предоставить взамен.
Можно на личку поподробнее - перечень композиций.
Да, я как художник не смог пройти мимо... немного выровнял Ваше фото, а то баланс белого ну не вдугу....

----------


## Марья

Я призы сама никогда не покупаю, прошу самих заказчиков. Но всегда предупреждаю их, что приз - это сувенир на память от них, а значит, каждый гость должен ЗАХОТЕТЬ унести его домой. А дальше все зависит от кошелька заказчика. Призов прошу всегда много, чтобы награждать всех, и победивших, и проигравших. По количеству примерно столько, сколько и гостей. Хороший, нужный приз гость всегда заберет с собой, а вот ненужный обязательно останется в конце вечера на столе. Брелки почему-то всегда остаются. А вот пузыри и погремушки, это да, на ура.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Хороший, нужный приз гость всегда заберет с со


У меня на последнем юбилее клиентка купила призы по 500-600 руб.(зонтики, кофточки трикотаж., вазы), я в ужасе была - один приз остался, так я его вручила мужику, который самый ВАЖНЫЙ, нивочто не играл, не танцевал и не смеялся. Со словами- подарок гостю, которого я не смогла развеселить, так он вскочил, отобрал микрофон и давай меня нахваливать, сказал, что ему было оч.интересно смотреть мою прогу, и приятно, что я никого не доставала, визиточку взял, так что в нашем деле призы создают оч. нужную суету, и чем они лучше - тем легче нам завоёвывать публику.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Плнятно,что если денег куры не клюют и заказчик щедро на призы их расходовать готов, то все гораздо проще... А вот если лимит средств, то тогда как? И еще, мы не ленимся продумывть подводку к конкурсу,какую-то прелюдию Так не мешает и к финальной части подойти серьезнее. Типа провели, "Угадай мелодию" вручили сырое яичко Типа, чтоб вам лучше пелось ...Или Погремушку для музыкального сопровождения... Ну так как,думаем вместе?:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

> вручили сырое яичко


А у меня много призов продумано, те, которые я сама привожу:вам яйцо, оно немало, помагает для вокала,муж., которых в жен. переодеваю - бритвенны станки -вам станочки, получите, брейте там, где захотите.,
если кто то хвастался на свадьбе - типа какую рыбу поймал ког да то, или какая у него дача - лучше всех - дарю свисток-хоть свистели вы и ловко, вам свисток - для тренировки., :smile:

----------


## Очарование

ОЙ, а я всегда сама покупаю призы! И покупаю в основном всякие погремушки, дудочки, молоточки, "язычки" и т.д. вообщем мелочевку! Когда все это вручаю после командных конкурсов-идет на Ура! все начинают дудеть, дразница, вообщем кто во что горазд! А вчера мне подсказали, что можно после вручения таких призов устроить еще такой конкурс, типа оркестр для молодых! Включить музыку-барабаны, а гостям предложить подиграть! 
Только тогда когда молодым не нравятся мои призы, они покупают их сами! Но такое было только один раз, а потом их призы так и остались лежать на столах незамеченными. А с дудками как-то веселей! Еще иногда маски бумажные дарю с носом! Тоже хорошо проходит! Иногда подходят просят еще!)))))))))))

----------


## olgaring

Когда , например ,провожу игру " Танцы народов мира" , юбиляр в роли жюри награждает победителей. Например, 1 место- музыкальный центр ( дешёвое радио на батарейках. 2 место награждается многофункциональным пылесосом ( детский набор веник с лопаткой)
3 место модернизированный Камин ( свечка необычная)
Приз зрительских симпатий: Резиновый набор , доставляющий удовольствие( многие кричат презерватив, а это соски -пустышки)
Утешительный приз- бесплатное недельное пользование эксколатором в центре ( не могу вспомнить как называется по-русски , ГУМ по-моему)

Я , думаю , что понятно, любую безделушку можно по-особому обыграть.

----------


## optimistka17

В случае если призы покупает заказчик и приносит какую-то канцелярскую дребедень,я просто не представляю как обыгрывать Ручку, карандаш, блокнот, да и зажигалку, носовой платок, салфетки -не люблю. Может я просто ленивая и не напряглась(в смысле додумать) над комментариями при вручении этой ерунды...:rolleyes:

----------


## Януська

*optimistka17*,
 А я ничего ужасного в этих призах не вижу. Ну купили и купили, я в этих случаях просто держу пакет в руках и гости наощупь сами себе приз вытягивают. 
А вообще я никогда призы не комментирую.

----------


## optimistka17

Яна! Дело не в комментариях, а в том , что получение приза, должно доставить гостям РАДОСТЬ.
 Вот , как например как в этом случае, когда первый, кто отправил молодым СМС поздравление в подарок получает новый мобильный ТЕЛЕФОН(пряник)

----------


## lika111222

Спасибо всем  огромное за предоставленный  интереснейший  материал! :Ok:

----------


## chika-lika

Я тоже на все конкурсы призы покупаю сама, т. к. некоторые требуют особой подготовки. Например медали для чествования родителей; покупаю по кол-ву родителей, шоколадные медали на них двойным скотчем клею наклейки соответственно : Свекр, свекровь, теща, тесть. И уже маленьким скотчем сзади узкую ленту. Получается красивейшая медаль, которую с удовольствием носят родители вплоть до конца свадьбы. Я обо всем договариваюсь с заказчиками, они всегда за!

----------


## Глюк

Иногда (если это укладывается в сюжет программы, но не на свадьбе) в течение всего вечера победителям конкурсов вручаем жетоны красивые, а в конце вечера - вручаем три "весомых" приза обладателям наибольшего околичества жетонов! гости начинают "скидываться", добавлять друг другу жетоны... А еще можно в этом случае в завершение программы устроить аукцион - торги ! И выкупать призы за эти самые жетоны! Правда проводили мы это в молодежной аудитории ( от 18 до 30лет)! Было весело! Условия в начале программы оговаривались.

----------


## Орбита

Хочу добавить!
Последнее время я взяла моду дарить не всякие безделушки, а призы, ктр. нигде не купишь. Я так и объявляю гостям, чтб. у них был стимул играть. И ни разу о своей "моде" не пожалела. И вам всем советую! Поясню.
На юбилей готовим а/ручки, брелочки, календарики, кружки, значки, футболки, бейсболки и пр. с именем юбиляра, его телефоном или прикольными надписями с его именем. На свадьбу подобные вещи, но надписи уже двух имен или общей фамилией.
Поверьте мне, ребята, ни один гость не откажется от такого приза!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Поверьте мне, ребята, ни один гость не откажется от такого приза!


Охотно верим, только ведь это хлопот сколько - заказать все это! :redface:

----------


## Самаряночка

Да, Орбита, молодчина! Согласна, что такой приз гость будет хранить, носить и использовать по назначению, а не будет всё это пылиться на полке. И может дело даже не в хлопотах в подготовке таких призов... Часто молодожёны не очень хотят тратиться на призы, как правило покупают всё по "5" и по "10" рублей! Очень редко, кто уделяет призам такое же внимание как и всему празднику в целом. Но есть и такие.... В общем, всё индивидуально. Кому то нужно предложить оригинальный вариант призов, а кого-то поддержатть с эконом классом!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Последнее время я взяла моду дарить не всякие безделушки, а призы, ктр. нигде не купишь


Я  давно  так  готовлюсь к  праздникам. Вернее, все  зависит  от  суммы, кот. выделяется на  призы. Конечно, эксклюзивы  интереснее гораздо ! Молодец ! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Пусть не по индивидуальному заказу сделаны, но  и не так уж избиты разные удостоверения, которые делают в соседнем городе... Привожу обещанные примеры...А на обратной стороне женского водительского удостоверения возможность вписать фамилию

----------


## optimistka17

А это аналогичное водительское удостоверение, которе вручается мужчинам

----------


## Януська

Ну не знаю...мы все разные. По мне, так я намного прикольнее обыграю открывашку для бутылок, да и в хозяйстве вещь не лишняя.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я тоже насчёт призов не запариваюсь. Что купят, то и обыгрываю. Хотя. конечно, именные футболки, именные кружки - это запоминается. Но не всем видимо по карману. Поэтому стараюсь не напрягать с призами. говорю, хотите, покупайте то, что позволяет ваш бюджет. Не хотите, не покупайте.

----------


## olgaring

Читаю и ловлю себя на мысли : " А ведь я последнее время , вообще не использую призы " .

----------


## Самаряночка

olgaring, а чем и как поощеряете за участие в конкурсах, играх?

----------


## Жаник

Людмила!Доброго дня! По поводу фартучков в Киеве. У нас в Казахстане такого еще нет.Не подскажете где в Киеве найти? Друзья часто  к вам летают. Спасибо

----------


## Раюшка

*Жаник*,



> Друзья часто к вам летают.


а в Одессу они, случайно, не летают?

Я "надыбала" на рынке недалеко от дома контейнер с этими фартучками. На розницу можно взять дешевле, чем на пресловутом 7 км. А на 7 км эти фартуки по оптовым ценам не попадались пока. Цена фартука - просят 15 грн. (3 доллара), я сторговалась по 13.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> . У нас в Казахстане такого еще нет.


 В Проказнике , в Харькове они тоже есть, эти пресловутые эротические фартушки... Так что смотрите,где удобнее...

----------


## Donald

> Я тоже насчёт призов не запариваюсь. Что купят, то и обыгрываю. Хотя. конечно, именные футболки, именные кружки - это запоминается. Но не всем видимо по карману. Поэтому стараюсь не напрягать с призами. говорю, хотите, покупайте то, что позволяет ваш бюджет. Не хотите, не покупайте.


На 100% согласен! Я так и говорю - что купите, то и обыграю, будет баллон от КамАЗа - обыграем и его. А уж тем более гаечный ключ, горшок или связку из 20 рулонов туалетной бумаги... (согласитесь, рулон бумаги - стремно, а  связку - прикольно!) Но тут есть хитрость небольшая... Бывает, что или не проследишь, или по какой то другой причине, заказчики наберут мыла и ватных палочек... Но на этот случай у меня есть всегда с собой другие призы сэкономленные ранее. Так что - выгручиваюсь! 
Как то был случай проводов к другомы месту службы военного. Так они не заморачивались: принесли с военных складов одеколон САША и ШИПР, мыло без обертки, варежки, щетки для сапог и т.п. Не помню, под какие комменты я их раздаривал, но все ржали так, что у одного капитана салат обратно выпал изо рта...  :Vah:   :Ok:  Но тогда, помнится "Остапа несло..."

----------


## Нюся

Есть очень специфичный конкурс "Бой носорогов"-на разумную, вменяемую компанию - Созываем поохотиться мужичков(любого возраста), пока идёт трёп про азарт, добычу и пр.,- на лоб клеятся лейкопластырем канц. кнопки, а к поясу сзади вяжется надутый шарик на верёвочке, руки строго за спину замком, включается Раммштайн, или рок, и понеслась-лопнуть шарик врага и сохранить свой. Приз производит фурор всегда "Настоящим мужчинам настоящий мужской приз- презерватив!" Провожу крайне редко, только в проверенных компаниях, проходит очень быстро, подготовки-жють!, адреналина- море!!! Можно вариант поощрения- мягкие игрушки, или пистолетики- вооружение.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> на лоб клеятся лейкопластырем канц. кнопки, а к поясу сзади вяжется надутый шарик на верёвочке, руки строго за спину замком, включается Раммштайн, или рок, и понеслась-лопнуть шарик врага и сохранить свой.


А если мимо шарика? :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А если мимо шарика?


А ничего не будет, если мимо шарика. Ты кнопочку помнишь канцелярскую? Маленькая пиповка острая - так еще и лейкопластырь нею проткнут - даже не почуствуешь укола. кстати, шарики нужно сильно надувать, что б такая кнопочка его проткнула! Игра прикольная - для детей. Я в шарики малюсенькие конфетки пихала, по несколько штук - кто больше конфет надыбал - тот и победитель.:smile:
Только кнопки надо сразу с них самой снять и убрать, ато бросят на пол дети!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Но тогда, помнится "Остапа несло..."


А моего Остапа в этом году не несет! 
Это лето, как сговорились - приносят призы с указаниями - где сувениры с видами города - вручать приезжим, а остальные Питерцам. А я вжизни не запомню - кто тут приезжий, кто нет :Oj: , поэтому ниразу Указаний не выполнила :Vah: , но меня не били:biggrin:!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Людмила!Доброго дня! По поводу фартучков в Киеве. У нас в Казахстане такого еще нет.Не подскажете где в Киеве найти? Друзья часто к вам летают. Спасибо


В Киеве  много  вариантов  продажи  этих  фартуков.
Дешевле всего (Даже чем в Одессе) на Троещинском рынке.

----------


## ruslava

вот читаю, читаю про эти фартухи... а в чем прикол??? как вы их использовать/применять собираетесь?
У нас, разве что, покупают на второй день свадьбы, когда родителей в обновки одевают. Я комментирую, типа, вас хотят видеть только топ-моделями...
Иного применения им пока не вижу. Кто придумал что-то покруче-пишите...

----------


## Итальяно

Приветствую всех!
Во-первых, при всём уважении к вам и к русскому языку – в единственном числе «брелок», во множественном – «брелоки». Нет слова «брелки».
Во-вторых, я всегда прошу покупать призы самих клиентов, ибо это действительно будет от них. Да и самому не хочется по магазинам да рынкам ходить. Плюс, как правильно кто-то подметил, а вдруг не понравится заказчикам. (Случай – не в тему – Я: «Молодые, под что медленный танец будем кружить?» Они: «На твой вкус…» Я ставлю Sting - La Belle Dame Sans Regrets. После жених: «Ты чё за х…ню включил?» ЛЮДИ, я никогда не думал, что Стинг – это х-н-я, тем более эта песня…)
В-третьих, не люблю «банальщину». Но помню прикольно и пемзу обыграл и верёвку (типа… а мыло позже дам)
В-четвёртых, в идеале люблю дребедень, купленную в магазинах приколов. Примеры: удостоверения, подушки-пердушки, вилки-ложки-телескопички (раздвигаются до 1 м) и т.д. На 10 подобных призов уходит примерно 1500 рублей. 
В-пятых, к примеру, за свадьбу дарю примерно 10 призов (победителям).  
В-шестых, не люблю заготовленных подводок под призы. Люблю импровизацию. Самая тупая ситуация – вручаю приз, коробку какую-нибудь со словами «Дарю вам коробку с чем-то, сам не знаю, с чем. Может, вместе откроем и посмотрим…». Своего рода интрига на полминуты в зале обеспечена. А стишков о призах не читаю, потому что стиль ведения и слова наверное немного другой у меня…
В-седьмых, примеры придуманного на ходу: после конкурса с конфетами, барбарисками, чупа-чупсами – вручаем огромный чупа-чупс (в зале снова смех, конкурсанты видеть это уже не могут). Один раз вручал клей ПВА победителю со словами «Станислав, Вы такой мачо. Уверен, с женщинами проблем нет. Но если всё же кто-нибудь не подастся Вашим чарам, «заклеить» её Вам поможет этот клей…»
В-восьмых, для любителей брелоков – есть сейчас в продаже интересные резиновые брелоки с человечками и прикольными надписями, к примеру, «Король вечеринки», «Мачо-ковбой» и т.п.
В-девятых, различные свистки, дудки и т.п. всегда хорошие призы, так как потом люди начинают свистеть и дудеть в них, создавая тем самым более живую атмосферу в зале.
В-десятых, у кого нет денег на призы из магазина приколов, можно воспользоваться хоз-товарами. Примеры: вантус (было упомянуто прежде), мыло… вазелиновое (сам впервые увидел, читал прямо с упаковки, ржала вся свадьба, ёршик (типа «прочистишь, где надо»), клизма, грелка (после вручения победитель продемонстрировал, как её легко порвать, надув – слава ВДВ!)))))
В-одиннадцатых, предыдущая тема с жетонами и супер-призами отлична! Особенно это подходит к дням рождениям 
 :Pivo:

----------


## Анна Фисенко

Спасибо за тему. Самым прикольным призом на свадьбах у меня бывают пружинные рожки на голову. Особенно после конкурса "Супер мужчина".Веселья немеренно.Даже победитель несказанно рад этому призу. :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> после конкурса "Супер мужчина".


можно о конкурсе подробней?

----------


## garaevmar

> Приветствую всех!
> Во-первых, при всём уважении к вам и к русскому языку – в единственном числе «брелок», во множественном – «брелоки». Нет слова «брелки».
> Во-вторых, я всегда прошу покупать призы самих клиентов, ибо это действительно будет от них. Да и самому не хочется по магазинам да рынкам ходить. Плюс, как правильно кто-то подметил, а вдруг не понравится заказчикам. (Случай – не в тему – Я: «Молодые, под что медленный танец будем кружить?» Они: «На твой вкус…» Я ставлю Sting - La Belle Dame Sans Regrets. После жених: «Ты чё за х…ню включил?» ЛЮДИ, я никогда не думал, что Стинг – это х-н-я, тем более эта песня…)
> В-третьих, не люблю «банальщину». Но помню прикольно и пемзу обыграл и верёвку (типа… а мыло позже дам)
> В-четвёртых, в идеале люблю дребедень, купленную в магазинах приколов. Примеры: удостоверения, подушки-пердушки, вилки-ложки-телескопички (раздвигаются до 1 м) и т.д. На 10 подобных призов уходит примерно 1500 рублей. 
> В-пятых, к примеру, за свадьбу дарю примерно 10 призов (победителям).  
> В-шестых, не люблю заготовленных подводок под призы. Люблю импровизацию. Самая тупая ситуация – вручаю приз, коробку какую-нибудь со словами «Дарю вам коробку с чем-то, сам не знаю, с чем. Может, вместе откроем и посмотрим…». Своего рода интрига на полминуты в зале обеспечена. А стишков о призах не читаю, потому что стиль ведения и слова наверное немного другой у меня…
> В-седьмых, примеры придуманного на ходу: после конкурса с конфетами, барбарисками, чупа-чупсами – вручаем огромный чупа-чупс (в зале снова смех, конкурсанты видеть это уже не могут). Один раз вручал клей ПВА победителю со словами «Станислав, Вы такой мачо. Уверен, с женщинами проблем нет. Но если всё же кто-нибудь не подастся Вашим чарам, «заклеить» её Вам поможет этот клей…»
> В-восьмых, для любителей брелоков – есть сейчас в продаже интересные резиновые брелоки с человечками и прикольными надписями, к примеру, «Король вечеринки», «Мачо-ковбой» и т.п.
> ...


Да ты прав импровизация это то чем мы должны и обязаны работать, но я могу предложить некоторые дежурные призы. провожу игру; Вызываю пятерых парней (желательно молодых и более трезвых, пьяный или пожилой может упасть потеряв сознание) раздаю шары ШДМки- это те из которых пуделей делают, и прошу чтобы надули их не отварачиваясь от публики, эффект супер и тому кто первым надует вручаю рулетку, со словами дарю тебе контрольно измерительный прибор, чтобы замерять по утрам и вечерам, проколов не было, но такие вещи более походят для мужчин ведущих, для женщин вульгарновато и ещё за ранее предупреждаю молодых, чтобы первое горько сделали пионерский быстрый поцелуй и естественно народ начинает возмущаться что так мало, а еслиже никто не возмущается сам подвожу к этому типа "вы поняли что это было!?" и кто то всё равно скажет нет просим повторить и надо выбрать пару от 35 лет и вот подхожу к ним и спрашиваю сколко лет вы вместе проживаете говорят например 22 года , Я говорю вот видите вы 22 года живете и покажите как можно сохранить любовь в течении таких долгих лет, покажите пример салагам которые сегодня женяться, в основном все с охотой целуються и за это вручаю будильник со словами "Вот вам часы с кукушкой" на что сразуже вопрос а где кукушка? в ответ "Кукушку сам дома вставишь". Если есть какие то вопросы пишите на garaevmar@rambler.ru. буду рад пообщаться.

----------


## optimistka17

Не знаю на сколько это может понадобится. Но накануне Нового года, может кто и будет проводить лотерею... 
 Здесь мало моего В основном тексты предоставлены были заказчиком, как пожелание ЭТО видеть у них на празднике.
 Лотерея

1Сливки
Вы в сливки общества войдете,
Возможно спонсора найдете
 Пока ж подарок от коровы Милки
Насладитесь – к кофе –СЛИВКИ!

2Шампунь
 Прическа ваша, внешний вид
Нас всех приятно удивит
Отныне есть возможность впредь
 Все хорошеть и молодеть!

3Губка
А вас хозяйственных забот
Домашних дел немало ждет
Зато в семье и жизни личной
У вас все сложится отлично

4 Фломастеры
Любовь украсит ваши дни
 И станут яркими они
Вся ваша жизнь зимой и летом
Волшебным озарится.

5Шоколад Аленка
Что значит шоколад «Аленка?»
Вас ожидает год ребёнка
Кому какие испытанья,-
Рожденье или воспитанье

6Витамины
Здоровье Ваше крепче станет
Вторая молодость настанет
Вам суждено до сотни лет
Дожить без всяких бурь и бед!



7 Чай «Принцесса»
Посреди заснеженного леса
К Вам стремится и летит «Принцесса»
Если Вы – любитель чая
Год Вы проживете не скучая.

8Лягушка
Символ дословно принимать не надо
Это лягушка, а не зеленая жаба
Ждут Вас мудрость ,достаток. А главное,-
Это существо экономное, а не жадное.

9Зеркальце
Символ понятен до простоты
Увидите в нем –эталон красоты
Но лучше зеркала-глаза любимых людей
Глядите почаще -становитесь  красивей!

10 Перчатка( боксерский брелок)
Словно Кличко  в бой Вы готовьтесь
Кризиса в мире ни капли не бойтесь
Перчатка в подарок, пусть все будет в меру
За правое дело сражайтесь же смело

11Игрушка Буренки
Год Коровы наступает
Буренка точно к Вам шагает
В детство вернуться , конечно ,занятно
 Но не забудьте вернуться обратно

12Пистолет
Вот Пистолет- с точным прицелом
 Вы начеку, наготове всецело
В наше время, конечно ,так нужно
Но ни к чему он на празднике дружном
Желаем мирно всего добиваться
А средь родных, друзей, расслабляться.


13Елочка( пряник)
Скоро праздник- Новый год
 Веселись, гуляй народ
А у елочки, у Вашей
 Славно вместе ,дружно спляшем

14Сердце( зеркальце)
Красное СЕРДЦЕ_ символ любви
Стук свой сердечный услышать смогли?
Ум заблуждается,-это извечно
Счастья, любви пожелаем сердечно


15Походный набор ниток, иголок...
В любой поездке наш подарок
Лучше книг, тетрадок, марок
Нитка с иголкой разного цвета
Любая принцесса мечтает об этом

16Будильник
 Счастливые  часов не наблюдают
 Они их просто так ,в подарок получают
 Пусть каждое мгновенье быстротечно,
 Но с этими часами- счастье вечно

17Бабочка-градусник
А вот и бабочка в зале порхает
Температуру она отмечает
 Маленький, яркий предвестник весны
Чтоб сбывались все у Вас мечты

18 Штопор
Штопор нужен с давних пор,
Коль за бутылкой разговор
Остается только пожелать
 Четко меру соблюдать.



19Фоторамка
Фоторамка  обрамляет,
Родные лица сохраняет.
Ну а коли Вам охота,
 Своё там разместите  фото

20Лупа
Микрочастицы увидеть сможете,
Когда на них лупу положите.
Не спрячется от Вас микроб,
 Когда в упор посмотрите Вы в лоб

21Календарь
Перевернув листки календаря,
Задумайтесь, что сделали Вы зря?
Пусть каждый день приносит счастье
Гоните беды и ненастья...

22Бенгальские огни
Играют краской ночи, дни
Сияют пусть бенгальские огни
Пусть запомнят нынче тут,
Устроите вы  праздничный салют

23Дудочка с двумя язычками
Силу легких проверяйте,
На этой дудочке играйте
Показатель настроенья- 
Дудки этой примененье

----------


## Askolda

сейчас появилось много магазинов все по 5 или по 10, так вот летом на корпоративе самый удачный приз был сковородка за 10 грн)))
чуть не подрались, хотя цены на призы были одинаковые))

----------


## Сычь

Был у меня случай на копоративе...заказчик сказал будет лотерея для сотрудников...я без задней мысли...думаю ну кантра солидная значит и призы ДЛЯ СВОИХ ЖЕ СОТРУДНИКОВ будут путние...и что Вы думаете..масимум пивная кружка и штук 30 календариков.....на 2009 год вот я запарился.....кое как уболтал провести эиту беспригрышную лотерею ближе к финишу иначе народ подымет бунт ..в Итоге пришлось дарить супер мега календарь, практически каждому ....

Сам я люблю призы которые производят шум однозначно - это погремушки, свистки, бубны итд.....
Но на худой конец всегда держу на готове заготовки из Сердечек, звёзд героев , смаликов итд - всем за участие щедро раздаю эти мульки а в конце проводим аукцион и продаём супер приз......(обычно покупаем 2 билета в театр, кино, либо на клубную вечеринку)..Как правило ажиотаж поднимается  не маленький народ на чинает объединяться и дружить столами ... вот так ..

----------


## Именинка

Всем доброго времени суток.По поводу вручения призов. Я сама по поводу призов не зацикливаюсь,что принесут, то и дарим. Народ разный, всем не угодишь.Была на одной свадьбе,взяла себе на заметку-призы вручали в подарочных пакетиках разноцветных, народу нравилось,некоторые показывали, что там внутри, некоторые нет, но все остались довольны.

----------


## LUSHA

призы нужны обязатеьно, так азарта больше, ну а если мероприятие малобюджетное, то делаю купоны, которые в конце обменивая на три главных приза, азарта и за купоны не меньше.

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Призы должны быть такими, чтобы гостям не хотелось уходя домой оставить их в ресторане...

Так что - или ценные или стеб... 
Например: 
1. Вы победили и Вашей паре в подарок от молодых... ?? романтический ужин при свечах, в любом ресторане города - Доширак и свечи...
2. Сертификат, по которому Вы в течении завтрашнего дня можете съесть две шавермы на Сенной площади... 
3. Участвуют две пары... Победившая выигрывает путевку, поездку в Египет по системе "Все включено"... а оплачивает проигравшая пара))

----------


## Анжелик

А мы когда проводем на юбилеях *викторину "что  мы знаем о юбиляре"*  то тот кто ответил ,дал правельный ответ получают от нас -чупа-чупс!! и вы знаете я не разу не видела чтобы на столе хоть кто то их оставил.. а еще в конце викторины мы подсчитываем у кого больше оказалась чупсов тому мы выдаем талон на опохмелку( эти талоны были в документах)

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Я как-то с призами не дружу и лотереи не очень люблю, а вот клиентка запросила "интересненькую лотерейку или розыгрыш хороших призов". За какие-нибудь заслуги в течение вечера. Помогите, чем возможно... Я не представляю как это провернуть. Шампанское, например, юбилейное с фото юбиляра - кому? за что? Юбиляр охотник, рыбак, в прошлом хоккеист.  Клиентка предложила туалетную бумагу тому кто весь вечер просидел... Не укладывается такое в голове, уложите пожалуйста...

----------


## КрасаТа

Я договорилась с фирмой, которая значки, кружки итд... делает. С выкупа или загса, фотографии отвозят в салон, там делают всякую мелочь с фотками молодых и тех же самых гостей: брелки, значки, магнитики... Все рады!

----------


## Натальяночка

> Я как-то с призами не дружу и лотереи не очень люблю, а вот клиентка запросила "интересненькую лотерейку или розыгрыш хороших призов". За какие-нибудь заслуги в течение вечера. Помогите, чем возможно.


Мы проводим мобильную лотерею. Просим всех присутствующих написать номера своих сотовых телефонов( готовим листочки ручки, красивую коробочку) и отустить их в волшебный ларец. Говорим, дорогие друзья,  что не только Вы сегодня сделали для именинника подарок , но и юбилЯр приготовил для вас свои подарки. Просим приготовить8-10 призов не мелких конечно, оформить их красиво.В момент Х можно просить юбиляра доставать номера телефонов и звонить, можно и во время танцев. паузы сделать звонки и пригласить тех у кого пропущен звонок с последними цифрами. Удобно тем,что  номера ведущих как правила сохраняют.

----------


## glip74

прошу совета у  мужа будет юбилей- 45 гости разновозрастные , придумала разные конкурсы в которых будет много участников.У меня возник вопрос призы вручать всем? не хотелось бы кого то обидеть и еще я приготовила сюрприз бутылку водки с именной наклейкой , с фото юбиляра хотелось бы как то обыграть вручение этого приза , но переживаю , что остальные призы будут меньшей стоимости.Или сделать эту бутылку главным призом в конце и собирать фанты на приз весь вечер? Помогите советом пожалуйста.

----------


## IrkaZadorinka

а я предлагаю купить призы хозяевам, однако примерно проговариваем, что это должно быть- что-то веселое, например, как-то был такой набор: мыло детское (подарили после конкурса, где участники могли испачкать руки), уголь активированный (после игры с едой), пустышка (тут проще всего), влажные салфетки -после активной игры, когда мол вспотеть могли, но как утешительный), мыльные пузири, машинка игрушечная (исполнение мечты), магнитики на холодильник смешные (в форме бутердброда  с икрой, женской груди)), яишницы, гамбургера и т.д.). Вробще магнитики это самый беспроигрышный вариант - это и память, и юмор, и недорого) 
в любом случае помиомо подарков от хозяев на всякий случай ношу с собой 3-5 своих брелоков, магнитов и пустышек)

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

а я беру не дорогие призы,и упаковываю в коробочки и обворачеваю в красивую бумагу.я один раз так мыло упаковала,что сама потом думала что это.Ещё прошу вашей помощи что можно выпускникам подарить в качестве   не больших сувениров на память.

----------


## макушка

Катя,выпускникам чего?Школы?11 класс?На выпускном?И от кого?У нас родители брали портмоне и кошельки и туда денежку...теперь нужно уметь и заработать и экономить и вести свой бюджет.Или еще брали небольшие статуэтки(по фен-шуй),слон-символ мудрости и выносливости.А если от школы,это уже совсем другое направление..

----------


## bpgf

Хочу поделиться неплохой идеей. Захотелось на новогодних праздниках вручать призы с определенным значением. Пришла идея - кукла-оберег "Здравница" (со словами "Мы в первую очередь всегда желаем всем здоровья, вот и Вам хотим подарить оберег... ). Делала их своими руками. Для победителей - побольше размером (около 25 см), для участников - поменьше - 12-15 см.
Приз пошел на ура. Гости с удовольствием принимали участие в конкурсах, чтобы получить такой подарок. Некоторые подходили и просили просто подарить.

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

> Катя,выпускникам чего?Школы?11 класс?На выпускном?И от кого?У нас родители брали портмоне и кошельки и туда денежку...теперь нужно уметь и заработать и экономить и вести свой бюджет.Или еще брали небольшие статуэтки(по фен-шуй),слон-символ мудрости и выносливости.А если от школы,это уже совсем другое направление..


Здравствуйте,выпускники 11 класс.И подарки от родителей.Я про сувениры уже думала.Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## Rumba11

Я последний раз когда проводила конкурсы для друзей, делала маленькие призы - баночки меда ручной работы, мини-шоколадки с предсказаниями, растворимый горячий шоколад на палочке. Всем понравились призы.  Кто-то с кем-то поменялся, но в целом все довольны

----------


## anzelika70

После проведения конкурса "Угадай мелодию" вручаю паре-победителю приз со словами "Конкурс был музыкальный, поэтому и приз вам вручается тоже музыкальный" и достаю из пакета..... баночку зелёного консервированного горошка! Смех обеспечен!

----------


## anzelika70

После проведения конкурса "Принеси мне" (это когда гости по команде ведущего приносят на скорость вещи, игра на убывание), победителю дарю пачку салфеток с изображением долларов, евро.... и говорю: "Вручаю вам деньги, чтобы все вещи, которые вы сейчас сюда принесли, могли купить сами!"

----------

